# alarm box location



## vwdtag (Feb 3, 2005)

Whats up guys , i have a 1992 quattro V8 and i need to find the alarm box and also can you tell me how to bypass it.
Thanks


----------



## vwdtag (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: alarm box location (vwdtag)*

was also wondering if its in the same location as all audi`s with factory alarms


----------

